# LOA, UTAH AREA LAKES



## Farmboy (Sep 22, 2007)

HAS ANYONE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT HOW THE ICEFISHING HAS BEEN AT MILL MEADOW RES., FORSYTHE RES., FISH LAKE OR ANYWHERE ON THE BOULDER MTN.? I LUCKED OUT AND HAVE A LOOOONG WEEKEND COMING AND GET TO GO TO LOA WITH MY WIFE!
I HOPE I'M NOT RUBBUNG IT IN, BUT WE ALSO GET TO LEAVE THE KIDS HOME.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Be careful most of the Boulder Mtn is closed for the winter.
Heard Mill Meadow is very slow right now, we are headed down to Fish lake this weekend also


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

We'll be fishing all day on Friday at Fish Lake and Mill Meadow and Forsyth all day Saturday. We love fishing MM and Forsyth thru the ice. Besides the macs, I think the fish are even bigger at these lakes compared to Fish Lake. 

I have heard that these LOA lakes are fishing really well right now. I normally post on BFT but glad to find these forums again. I'll try to post my report over here too.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have fished both Fish Lake and Forsyth Reservoir recently...both were excellent. The fishing at Forsyth was good as long as you stayed relatively shallow <15 feet...we caught lots of splake and tiger trout of good size.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

With all these recently good reports of the LOA lakes, I hope everyone can give me solitude there this weekend, and then knock your socks off.  

I just hope that the cat didn't get out of the bag too soon for my trip.
I'll let you know next week.
If anyone wants to say hello, we'll be in quickfish 3 (like evryone else these days).


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

I took my family down to Fish Lake and we had a great time. The fishing was very good for 14-18" splake and the occasional rainbow. Perch action was also fast but I was disappointed by the size of the perch. Everything we caught was in the 4-6" range. They made EXCELLENT bait for the splake though! We were using 1-1/2" white glow tube jigs tipped with a 1" strip of perch meat and the splake were hitting it very aggressively! We were fishing in about 25' depth and right off the bottom.

We hit Mill Meadow Sunday afternoon and were able to catch a few REALLY NICE perch right off the bat but then weren't able to find any more of them after that. We did catch quite a few 12-14" browns and splake though. We were fishing with ice flies and wax worms in about 25-30' depth. The perch seemed to be suspended though about 15-20' depth though. I dont know if this is typical of that lake or if it was just because of the time of day because it was my first time fishing there.

I wanted to hit Forsyth Monday morning but the weather made me change my mind.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for that report. Mill Meadow is drained way low this year. Laste year we nialed a few bigger browns and one monster perch, like 13"'s. We will probably be looking for the browns and perch at MM and then head right over to Forsyth for those fiesty Tigers. We will be focusing on the large lakers at Fish lake all Friday morning and then those splake in the afternoon.

Should be a fun trip.

Did you get any splake at MM?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Jacksonman said:


> Did you get any splake at MM?


Yeah, we caught quite a few splake at Mill Meadow which was surprising. I had never fished there before and didn't really know what it had other than nice sized perch which is why we went over there to try it, but we ended up catching mostly browns and splake in the 12-14" range. We hooked into one fish that might have been bigger but it snapped our 2# test line.  Interesting thing about it was that we were getting all the browns right on the bottom and the splake were suspended about 10' under the ice. We were in a shelter and could actually see them swimming around in the holes and come up and hit our jigs. The kids loved watching that! I sure wish we could have caught more of those nice fat perch though. We had one school come through about 2pm and it was fast action, but then nothing the rest of the day. I wonder where they went.


----------

